# das 6 pro plus



## hardtail (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi guys are there any discounts for the das6 pro plus im looking for the 15 mm throw version for xmas :buffer: also wheres the best place to order one from


----------



## Turnspleen (Jul 16, 2017)

In2detailing is where I have been looking at them. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Shop n Shine have a discount code DW75 giving 7.5% so it will cost you £143.96


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Got mine earlier in the year from clean your car. Excellent company to deal with. A fine machine to boot. Went for the lake Country and Menzerna kit.


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

In2detailing is where I got mine and it was the best value I could fine, that was last month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

